# Black Fork Bottoms?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys me and a buddy are going out to Black Fork Bottoms down in Ashland tomorrow, anyone ever hunted there, may be PM me a background on the area? Should I expect a limit or just dinner?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

well all we saw was one drake mallard and one drake bufflehead along with about half a dozen woodies. nice area


----------

